# This has been cracking me up all day lol



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

A pic of my girls being silly and a pic of horses i found. :ROFL:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

haha .... that's perfect.

I think that's a FB profile pic


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my word :laugh:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Lil Bleats..If it wouldnt' get me killed i sooo would lol..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it, too funny :thumb::slapfloor:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

What's so funny is i found this pic under chelsies phone pics..so i posted it..later on in the day i found the horse pic and I lost it lol..so i had to post pics together on my fb page and on here..girls are soo gonna kill me..well jess won't she's married and could care less..but chels is just newly in a relationship and will die if her bf sees this..lol..payback time my lil darlings hehe..


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That's hilarious!!!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

hmmm they look kinda like bucks in rut too......... LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :greengrin:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

That is so funny! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL: You might get shot you post that , lolol
Especially if one of them is in a newly formed relationship ! 
Gonna do it ? 

See , thats why I dont do FB


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

You may have to some save me lol..


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I will be fair and post a pretty one of them lol..these are 3 of my kids and my oldest daughters husband..this pic is a few years old though.. think it was taken 3 years ago..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now that a pretty picture  Does the daughter on the left belong in a band ? They are beautiful kids Christy , what a adorable young man in the middle , lolol. With that face , he looks like he could get away with anything , lolol. How old is he ? 
The daughter on the right is a mirror image of you ! 
Her hubby is very cute ! He sort of reminds me of 
Lou Diamond Philips and another guy who is on a cop show and I think he starred in a show with Sandra Bullock , she was a undercover Det. . I cant think of the name of the movie , grrrrrr.
Anyways , he is very good looking 
You have a very nice family Christy


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Laura, Thank you so much for the nice compliments. My youngest just turned 10 so i think he was a month away from being 7 in the pic. My daughter in the right is Chelsie and no she isn't in a band but i will tell her you asked that she will like it lol..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dont you dare tell her !! lolol
I just didnt know how to ask what's with her hair ?
Im sorry , I just ask sometimes without thinking:/


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

This is a recent pic of her and how she wears it now..that was a teen pic of her lol..She's makes mama proud a country girl all the way hehe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! She's gorgeous !!!!!
Jeez that kid should be a model !!
I bet she is a heart breaker ! lolol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Duh....I cant get my right and left down today for some reason !
Got too many of them I guess


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you laura, yes she has had way too many chasing her in ol moms opinion lol..thankfully she has always been shy lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I bet your daughters keep you busy , lolol.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes but in other ways now..they are 21 and 20..my oldest is married with 2 kids and my youngest has one..so now i'm busy in other ways lol..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahhh , grandkids  Yes , your are a busy woman , lolol.


----------

